

Zencoder Challenge Winner: MovieNight - jon_dahl
http://blog.railsrumble.com/blog/2010/11/01/zencoder-winner

======
cantbecool
Interesting idea, I wonder if streaming sites like ustream, justintv, etc.
will build this type of functionality into their services.

